# (PS CS2) TIFF als Speicherstandard?



## Arananka (15. November 2013)

Seit ich ein aus dem INet geladenes TIFF Bild bearbeitet und auch wieder als TIFF abgespeichert habe, bietet mir PS im Dialog  "Speichern" dauerhaft TIFF als Speicherstandard an. Ich muss manuell PSD (oder eben ein  anderes Format) wählen. Das ist auch im laufenden Bearbeitungsprozess  der Fall: Abspeichern von Arbeitsschritten per [Strg]+S, wenn das  Projekt schon als PSD gespeichert wurde und vorliegt: Dialog öffnet sich und bietet  TIFF an. Dito bei Speichern über "Datei".

Das nervt! Was ist da passiert, bzw. wie bekomme ich das wieder weg?


----------

